# Auto feed for Ridgid K400 installed on a K3800



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

I wanted an auto feed for my K3800 but I did not want to spend $600 dollars for an auto feed for the K3800 so I bought the Auto feed on E-bay for $160 or $180 delivered to my door. I was able to make it work by bolting a 2" x 7" long piece off angel iron to the bottom of the aluminum frame that holds the drum. It was to low so I used a piece of Unistrut and raised it up 1/4"o so and aligned it with the drum. Now I have an auto feed on my K3800, it seems a little cheap and unusual. I am used to auto feeds with some adjustment for cable. This works for 1/2" and 3/8" cable with no adjustment. As I pull down on the lever from neutral something slides back on the auto feed and the auto feed compressed down on the cable and allows it to go into the drain. I haven't used it on a drain yet but it looks like you put your foot on the foot air switch a hand on the self feed and the remaining hand to feed the cable. It doesn't look like the auto feed works unless your hand is on it? Kind of unusual to me for a drum machine with auto feed? What do you guys think. Who used the K400 with auto feed? thanks for the input.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I think we need pictures.

When my autofeed on my General 91 is New/clean/greased it won't stay in neutral unless I hold it there. After a couple weeks/months it gets crap in it and it will stay where I put it.


----------



## yoyoer (Nov 28, 2012)

Post a photo! I need a auto feed for my k3800.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

My apprentice bought a K400, it kinda ****ty but might be better with an auto feed.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Pictures


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Picture


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Pic 2


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Pic3


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Pic*4*


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Pic5


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Pic6


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Pic7


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Picture8


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Pict9


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Pic10


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Pic11


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

If you look at picture 7 and 8 you will see where that greased tube slides in and out of the self feed when you pull the handle


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

hope this helps some people trying to modify there 3800 to a cheaper self-feed.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Logtec said:


> My apprentice bought a K400, it kinda ****ty but might be better with an auto feed.


It is an easy bolt on for the 400, it is made to fit the unit.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

rooterboy said:


> It is an easy bolt on for the 400, it is made to fit the unit.


Does the auto feed help getting around 90’s/fittings?


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Logtec said:


> Does the auto feed help getting around 90’s/fittings?


Tuff question I don't know, but you can concentrate on putting the cable in the drain with a self feed, I think it would help.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Why would you want a Power Feed on something that "SMALL" ?
I would remove one and feed by Hand a Lot Faster and you can feel the cable better
Just my Opinion !


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> Why would you want a Power Feed on something that "SMALL" ?
> I would remove one and feed by Hand a Lot Faster and you can feel the cable better
> Just my Opinion !


I don’t do drain calls anymore, I have a colleague who I sub my main drains, backwater valves, water services, etc to, he can’t be bothered with small drain work ie: kitchen/basin/tub/shower drains.
So my apprentice bought a K400 so he could start doing my small drain calls, to see if he that’s something he wants to start doing on the side- win win for me.
He is finding getting around some fittings tough cuz the cable easily slips back into the drum and not getting around the fitting, without tightening the set screw at each tough fitting. 

Im thinking the auto feed might an option, while he saves up for a K50.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Logtec said:


> Does the auto feed help getting around 90’s/fittings?


An auto feed is a neccessity, once you use one you'll never go back. It helps in every aspect.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> An auto feed is a neccessity, once you use one you'll never go back. It helps in every aspect.


Awesome, thanks.
He’s done ok with the K400 but had to come get my old K50 to complete the job.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

rooterboy said:


> Picture


that's not an auto feed,that's a flux capacitor


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Logtec said:


> Awesome, thanks.
> He’s done ok with the K400 but had to come get my old K50 to complete the job.


Specifically, the major help is it stops the cable from sucking in or spitting out when under heavy tension.

When snaking long straight lengths you can just let it go on it's own for a while.

Like Jerry says, for small diameters not a big deal, might want more finnesse, but 1/2"+ it's a big help. I have no problem "feeling" my 5/8" with an autofeed.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

I was reading the K400 manual and it had some drain cleaning tips. One of them was to use a length of 5/8" sectional cable as a flexible leader to get around bends. Worth a try it will work on any ridgid cable that has the ridgid coupler, certainly the K400 and the K3800.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> Why would you want a Power Feed on something that "SMALL" ?
> I would remove one and feed by Hand a Lot Faster and you can feel the cable better
> Just my Opinion !


I really loved the auto feed on a spartan 100 for doing floor drains. I hear the K3800 is similar just not as much power. You can still run the cable in by hand and not use the power feed if you want. I get your point for some drains it would be faster without it Mac.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> Why would you want a Power Feed on something that "SMALL" ?
> I would remove one and feed by Hand a Lot Faster and you can feel the cable better
> Just my Opinion !


WOW,2500 posts in 14 yrs lolololololol


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

I just used my Spartan 100 with an auto feed to clear a kitchen drain from the cabinet. I did not see any other easy choice there was an old cracked 2" cast-iron line that the customer did not want to replace and the cleanout was backed up solid with that black nasty **** that plugs up cast-iron lines. the san tees had solder in brass p-traps, one of them was cut off and they had a rubber cap on it. I wanted to run some water while I snaked a cleaner job. So I put a small c cutter that fit inside of a 1 1/2" p-trap and started grinding with the auto feed and finally got through the san tee into the drain I cleared the drain. not too much of a mess I cleaned up the best I could.


----------

